# Would you feel sorry if your bully died?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Some fool I went to school with from elementary to high school died in late 2011. I only found out this today. This character is different from another person I wrote about who died around the same time, 2 months later from an overdose- didn't have any problems with him at all. He was good on my books. This other character though, threatened me in the bathroom once in junior high and then in high school he did something disrespectful that's been on my mind since forever and another time he embarrassed me in front of my gym class. If I was a professional hitman I told myself many times, this guy would be on my top list, seriously. It was only 3 memorable incidents though. It's not like I was some nerdy kid being picked on by him every day. Actually, many people complained about this same character including my friend in New York. They were teamed up for a project in school and the guy was at my friends house. My friend went to the bathroom and when he came out he found this guy at the same place where he left him-- in the basement, but he claimed to have found a bracelet " outside the house" and showed it to him. It was my friend's mom's bracelet and his mom ending up confronting him about it and the fool gave it back but gave an attitude about it.

Even though it was only 3 memorable incidents when I felt bullied by this fool, I really am glad he's dead. I thought he died by getting shot by someone because he really did start crap with people he didn't even know. He was involved in a "thug lifestyle" back in high school. But no, he died crossing a busy highway very early in the morning. Do I feel sad I ask myself? No. Why? Because it's been on my mind the 3 times I was picked on by this person even recently like this week and last week. Now that he's dead I feel better. Actually, he got what he deserved. I'm sure many other people feel better he's dead but he was popular so many people also feel bad and miss him. What goes around comes around. I even know the cemetary where this fools is buried. I feel like spitting on his grave. That's how much I don't like this guy. I guess it's really " didn't" now. It was accidental his death. Maybe my wish of him dying all of these years was so strong that it turned out to be real.

There is only 1 more person I hated as equally as this guy. When he dies by however he dies, I'll be happy.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

would probably dance on their graves.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I would not be sad because I already tried to make things right with those that were once a bully to me.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

nope, not my friend, not someone I loved, would feel sorry for the family though.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

No.. I wouldn't be sad or sorry if they died. Not that theyd deserve death, but I still wouldn't really be upset.


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

Cant say I would be tbh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Bullying does not justify someones death, so I wouldn't be jumping for joy, no. People also grow up a lot after high school, most of the time in my experience (my own bullies and even past friends who bullied others) they are remorseful for those actions in the past and are nice, friendly people. It would be awful for their family and friends.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

nah


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

They weren't so much a bully as a psychopathic manipulator. I'm not sure they'll grow out of it as such, as I think that's just how they were. I don't really want to think about them at all, and mostly now I don't. I wouldn't feel happy because I can't rejoice over anyone's death, but I wouldn't feel sad. I think I'd feel as close to nothing at this point as you can get. I'd doubt I'd hear about their death in the first place though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> Bullying does not justify someones death, so I wouldn't be jumping for joy, no. People also grow up a lot after high school, most of the time in my experience (my own bullies and even past friends who bullied others) they are remorseful for those actions in the past and are nice, friendly people. It would be awful for their family and friends.


so you're bullies apologized to you? How did they make it up to you?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Persephone The Dread said:


> They weren't so much a bully as a psychopathic manipulator. I'm not sure they'll grow out of it as such, as I think that's just how they were. I don't really want to think about them at all, and mostly now I don't. I wouldn't feel happy because I can't rejoice over anyone's death, but I wouldn't feel sad. I think I'd feel as close to nothing at this point as you can get. I'd doubt I'd hear about their death in the first place though.


His death is online on the news. I saw people say he died on FB posted in 2011. I searched his name on google and read the information on the news sites.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

MobiusX said:


> so you're bullies apologized to you? How did they make it up to you?


I was at a party with one a few years ago and he simply said, "I'm really sorry for those few times in high school", that's it, but the way he said it and the way he acted the rest of the evening I could tell it was genuine and that it did not define who he was. People change A LOT during that period in their life, some negatively and some positively. Yeah it sucked at the time and did cause me a lot of grief however I don't believe it's who that person really is and for all I know they may have been using it as some kind of venting for some **** they were going through. I certainly don't support it and it should be dealt with seriously during the time it is occurring, but to me there's no way they deserve pain or worse for those juvenile actions from 10 years in the past.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Some girl who used to tease me had a stroke a year after. Didn't make me happy but didn't make me sympathetic, I was apathetic to the situation. I don't tend to feel schadenfreude, but I also don't tend to feel sympathy.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Never had a bully but I got picked on and beat up by a few kids back in the days. My experience wasn't that bad so it's easier for me to forgive them. I was an idiotic adolescent too, so who am I to judge.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

AussiePea said:


> I was at a party with one a few years ago and he simply said, "I'm really sorry for those few times in high school", that's it, but the way he said it and the way he acted the rest of the evening I could tell it was genuine and that it did not define who he was. People change A LOT during that period in their life, some negatively and some positively. Yeah it sucked at the time and did cause me a lot of grief however I don't believe it's who that person really is and for all I know they may have been using it as some kind of venting for some **** they were going through. I certainly don't support it and it should be dealt with seriously during the time it is occurring, but to me there's no way they deserve pain or worse for those juvenile actions from 10 years in the past.


bullies don't usually apologize, they did in your case but this fool never did and I saw him after high school at the laundry mat, he just looked at me with a smirk on his face, now who's smiling? I doubt he was smiling when he got hit by the car or right before when he saw the car coming. My friend saw him at the community college I went to and told me he was the same person.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I would hope they suffered a lot too.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

yes, now i have no enemy to plan revenge on, like megamind


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

I was bullied by a couple of teachers when I was 12. They made my life miserable. One died a few years later, and I felt sorry for her for a little while (maybe a week or 2) but now I don't give a crap. If the other one is dead, I'd only feel sorry that I didn't get to tell her what a witch she was first. My empathy expires for certain people. And I was a child and they were adults at the time, so there's no excuse and they should have known better.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I find it creepy that people would be glad, and even celebrate over someones death.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

1 off the boy's that was responsible for bullying me at school,was one off the reason's why I had severe social anxiety and low self esteem,and left school so early, I was 14, he was 15 at the time, he commited suicide when he was 19 in 2002, I can't say I was particularily sad about it, but I did think he would have ended up a better person had he lived, he was a nice guy at primary school, but he got involved with bad people and drugs later on...I do look back on it now with a little sadness sometimes,even after the hell I went through...I know deep down he wasn't really bad though, some people are..i know....I find this a hard question to answer, cause it depends on the person...


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

It depends what they did to me and how they died.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

this is the most idiotic question i've ever read. honestly what is with people on this forum, i seem to be saying this regularly.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> this is the most idiotic question i've ever read. honestly what is with people on this forum, i seem to be saying this regularly.


 ohh im sorry ..your majesty, I guess your better than everyone else here..


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I wish my bully dies of AIDS


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

To be honest if it was a long time ago like in school, I probably wouldn't be affected by it and feel indifferent. Not sad, but not happy either.


----------



## erinpade (Oct 2, 2013)

There was this kid who teased me in middle school. He teased me because I was flat-chested at a time when other girls were starting to develop. He was relentless, and it really upset me at the time, and has had a lasting impact on my body image. I heard a few years later that he had died from heart problems. At the time I felt like he got what he deserved, but then after a while I felt bad, not for him, but because I wished I could have gotten the chance to tell him how hurtful what he did was. He probably wouldn't have cared, but I like to think people can be redeemed.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

No. Not at all. I would be sad I think. In an odd way albeit. One of my bullies may have been a complete c***, but I know that his life was probably far worse than mine, and that on some level he was actually a somewhat decent person, just with sh*tty circumstances. I've moved on since then, and I'd like to think that I don't bear grudges over some crushed self-esteem when I was 14-15.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

blue2 said:


> ohh im sorry ..your majesty, I guess your better than everyone else here..


If you don't think this question is stupid than I don't know what to say really. When the answer is soo bloody obvious that it makes it pointless asking it becomes a stupid question. Thought I'd elaborate on that just in case you were still confused.

PS. Learn how to spell.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah this guy I hated in school, I found out a few years later. That the cop's shot him point blank in the chest with a shot gun, when he came running out of a 7-11 he robbed... Over the years every once in awhile I think about him.... Not sure how I feel about it though.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I would neither feel happy or sad. For the most part, I can't even put a face on the people who bullied me; what they did is what I remember, so it's hard to vilify someone for something they did YEARS ago as children. 

I guess my response would be something generic like, "well, death catches us all..." and move on with my day.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

My bullies are strangers to me now, and don't directly affect my life anymore, and what damage has been done is already done. Yeah, I wouldn't feel anything to be honest.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I wouldn't wish death on anyone or be happy over anyone's misfortune. I simply wouldn't care.


----------



## schitz0skittl3s (Sep 25, 2013)

I don't think I would feel sad, but I wouldn't be jumping for joy either. I had a lot of bullies throughout my school years and I have PTSD because of all the abuse, but most people grow up and are nothing like they were in school. Kids are cruel, there is no getting around that. But many of those same people have families now and we all need to move on with our lives eventually.
None of them have ever apologized to me, but I never expect them to. There are very few people on this world that I wish death upon, but school bullies are not one of them.


----------



## Peme (Jul 17, 2013)

Nope. No reason why I should care, unless they're genuinely sorry. I know I look back at some of the things I've said or done and feel like a complete dick


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't really care. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I say no for the obvious reasons, but as far as dancing on their grave no because thats wrong and I would feel disgusted.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I could answer this two ways:

1. I would crack out the champagne and party for a few hours. Death is natural, happens every second of every day, why be sad about a bad person passing on? Hell, I hope my old bully suffers pain far greater than he can even imagine.

2. I would feel remorse, for we are all on this strange path called life and acceptance is the hardest thing in the world. The only thing that actually works in getting over people you dislike is to accept them for what they are, for every single person on the planet has flaws. If you wish a horrible death upon someone you hate, then in a sense you are as bad as the person who has bullied you; because the ONLY way to achieve unity is to be at peace.

I am finding it hard to choose.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

vanilla90 said:


> I could answer this two ways:
> 
> 1. I would crack out the champagne and party for a few hours. Death is natural, happens every second of every day, why be sad about a bad person passing on? Hell, I hope my old bully suffers pain far greater than he can even imagine.
> 
> ...


pick the first answer. It makes more sense.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

I would honestly just say, "welp" and go on with my life. Time has gone on for 5 years since I've got out of HS and worse things happened since then that I still consider demons and trouble. Also much better things happened as well that make me break out the Beatles lyrics and go obla di obla da. summary: 5 years does a lot to you. But then again I never had persistent bullying. idk


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

Not in the slightest.


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

Nope. I wouldnt be sad, but would wish that they could have lived long enough to have bad things happen to them. ha


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

The only person who ever attempted to bully me is living a life of personal enjoyment, yet is already dieing at an age of 24 due to drinking 100+ beers a week. He's always updating his facebook with information about going to the doctors or hospital.

I could'nt care less really.


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

Interesting thread. I can't say I am surprised by the results of the poll. It just demolishes the silly assumption that SAers are more empathetic overall, when actually, they (we) are not that different from the people we complain about.

Of course, it's just 36 people. I'll wait for more votes :yes


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I would not care.
But I would feel pity and sympathy for the people who enjoyed such a person's presence.

Overall I have to thank the people who made me suffer over the years. I'm smarter than them now because of it.


----------



## Ender (Aug 5, 2012)

No, I was picked on by a bully in elementary school. I have no idea how he turned out but I hope it was just a phase and he went on to have a good life.

I was an easy target fat kid with a horrible lisp. I have no idea what his challenges in life were or are maybe he was just a prick maybe his dad smacked him around either way as long as there is life there is hope for change.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Nevermore512 said:


> Interesting thread. I can't say I am surprised by the results of the poll. It just demolishes the silly assumption that SAers are more empathetic overall, when actually, they (we) are not that different from the people we complain about.
> 
> Of course, it's just 36 people. I'll wait for more votes :yes


We're cruel because we don't care about a person dying? :roll


----------



## Nevermore512 (Apr 30, 2013)

Rixy said:


> We're cruel because we don't care about a person dying? :roll


I never said cruel...


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Thankfully I wasn't bullied enough by one person to actually warrant being happy if they died. I wouldn't feel sad if the kids who bullied me died, but I wouldn't be happy about it either


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes. The worst one I can think of was absolutely vile to me. If I'd been clued up on suicide then (as most young kids seem to be now, which is scary) I'd probably have been driven to it. But I'd still feel sad if she died, it just feels like a waste of a life to me. Some people have reasons for acting that way, or they grow out of it.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

No one comes to mind when I see this question, but if I was ever bullied, I would never get to the point of being happy if someone died. Kids do stupid things to get in with a different crowd. I'm sure they end up regretting it later, and they probably become less and less awful as they get older. I would never wish harm on someone that did stupid things when they were younger, because most people have.


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

i would feel sad because i dont want to see that looser to kick the bucket before they get the **** themselves


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eh, I'm a hard-hearted person. I wasn't bullied in school or anything, but if I had been, I'd laugh loudly if said bully kicked the bucket. Twice if it'd been gruesome.

Sure, someone else might feel bad about it. That's their problem.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> If you don't think this question is stupid than I don't know what to say really. When the answer is soo bloody obvious that it makes it pointless asking it becomes a stupid question. Thought I'd elaborate on that just in case you were still confused.
> 
> PS. Learn how to spell.


 hey, why would I learn how too spell,you still understand me, I enjoy being a dumbass,are you sayin dumbass's have no place in this world..?
....your opinion, matter's to me...


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

No, I wouldn't feel "sorry" if _anyone_ died; there's no need for it (i.e. sympathy/empathy is wasted on the dead). It's entitled to my indifference. Although, maybe, I'd be envious of their state of non-existence (because I'm a nihilist. & so I also don't understand the desire to dance on graves).


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Can't imagine why ANYONE would care unless they had some kind of ambiguous relationship with a bully where they maybe were "friends" at some point. Still though...


----------



## AllHailSunnyvale (Sep 12, 2013)

I can't say I can necessarily think of many instances where I'd be genuinely happy about anyone's death. Were/are my former tormenters deplorable and hateful people? Yes! Do I think it would be appropriate to laugh and dance on their graves when they die? Hmmm...

...Wait, I mean---No. Is that the right answer?  I honestly believe in karma and hope it eventually catches up with them (if it hasn't already). Although, there's a pretty high possibility that my bullies are either already dead, well on their way or living otherwise miserable lives because that's just the kind of folks they were. Either way, they are someone's children, and I'd feel sad for any parent who lost their child. Their parents have my condolences though...what rotten children they have!


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I did celebrate when one of my teachers who always hated me died. I can't wait for it to happen to my bullies.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i've never had bullies, but if i had: die for all i care.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Already happened, and no I didn't feel bad about it.

A couple of years after graduating high school the kid was driving recklessly and got himself killed. I wasn't at all happy over it, but I did have a nonchalant attitude. Sort of like "sh*t happens eh?" The only thing I was happy about was the fact that nobody else was killed or seriously injured as a result of his reckless driving.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Only until today did I think about what actually took place. He got hit really by a pickup truck. Ouch. That means his body not only got hit but was dragging. If I had the opportunity to rescue him by going back in time and pushing him away from the vehicle I would choose not to do it. That's how much I hate this guy. He disrespected me at least 3 times in school, once in junior high and 2 times in high school. Notice how I don't even go into details about it and I won't. That's how much I hate this guy. This idiot died on October 11, 2011. What a coincidence. I just found out this month he died. Tomorrow is his anniversary. A link to his death to make it more real. He really deserved this. It's a payback for all of the bad stuff he did to other people. I hope the last image that popped in his head before he got hit was me. Then he dies, and his spirit sees himself on the ground and the paramedics helping him and him struggling at the hospital. Then he hears me whisper into his ears " Payback is a b****" What a beautiful scene it must of been when he got hit. It's like art. I imagine classical music being played in the background when it's all taking place.

http://www.newsday.com/long-island/suffolk/man-killed-crossing-sunrise-highway-1.3236446

What perfectly describes how I feel is a part of a song by Nas called Smokin'. I've been replaying this part of the rhyme while picturing him getting hit today many times and throughout the week. I really want to spit on his grave.

Death angels comin for you
Spirit horse runnin from your body like Young Guns 1 and 2
Paramedics fightin for you, who's gon' win?
The hands of time, or the hands of medicine
Don't cry, witness your fate, this is your wake
Walk by your casket, spit in your face


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

The past is the past, no point of holding onto those feelings from people that did you wrong. Maybe it's easier for me to say since i'm too much of an apathetic person to hold on to a grudge but it does seem mentally healthier to forgive and forget...or at least just the latter.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

infamous93 said:


> The past is the past, no point of holding onto those feelings from people that did you wrong. Maybe it's easier for me to say since i'm too much of an apathetic person to hold on to a grudge but it does seem mentally healthier to forgive and forget...or at least just the latter.


we're all going to die but at least I will die knowing he got what he deserved.


----------



## housebunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I don't think so, but I don't know for sure how I'd feel unless it happened.


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> Only until today did I think about what actually took place. He got hit really by a pickup truck. Ouch. That means his body not only got hit but was dragging. If I had the opportunity to rescue him by going back in time and pushing him away from the vehicle I would choose not to do it. That's how much I hate this guy. He disrespected me at least 3 times in school, once in junior high and 2 times in high school. Notice how I don't even go into details about it and I won't. That's how much I hate this guy. This idiot died on October 11, 2011. What a coincidence. I just found out this month he died. Tomorrow is his anniversary. A link to his death to make it more real. He really deserved this. It's a payback for all of the bad stuff he did to other people. I hope the last image that popped in his head before he got hit was me. Then he dies, and his spirit sees himself on the ground and the paramedics helping him and him struggling at the hospital. Then he hears me whisper into his ears " Payback is a b****" What a beautiful scene it must of been when he got hit. It's like art. I imagine classical music being played in the background when it's all taking place.
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/long-island/suffolk/man-killed-crossing-sunrise-highway-1.3236446
> 
> ...


This post disturbs me. Greatly.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Alas Babylon said:


> This post disturbs me. Greatly.


if he got killed it would of been better, but a pickup truck moving at high speeds will do. I'm satisfied, lol. Lovely. Lovely. Beautiful. Like I said before, it's like art. If you were one of his victims of bullying, I'm sure you wouldn't feel disturbed.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

MobiusX said:


> Only until today did I think about what actually took place. He got hit really by a pickup truck. Ouch. That means his body not only got hit but was dragging. If I had the opportunity to rescue him by going back in time and pushing him away from the vehicle I would choose not to do it. That's how much I hate this guy. He disrespected me at least 3 times in school, once in junior high and 2 times in high school. Notice how I don't even go into details about it and I won't. That's how much I hate this guy. This idiot died on October 11, 2011. What a coincidence. I just found out this month he died. Tomorrow is his anniversary. A link to his death to make it more real. He really deserved this. It's a payback for all of the bad stuff he did to other people. I hope the last image that popped in his head before he got hit was me. Then he dies, and his spirit sees himself on the ground and the paramedics helping him and him struggling at the hospital. Then he hears me whisper into his ears " Payback is a b****" What a beautiful scene it must of been when he got hit. It's like art. I imagine classical music being played in the background when it's all taking place.
> 
> http://www.newsday.com/long-island/suffolk/man-killed-crossing-sunrise-highway-1.3236446
> 
> ...


Disrespected you AT LEAST 3 TIMES?!?!?! Thats so terrible! He absolutely deserved to die, a whole 3 times. JFC dude...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> Disrespected you AT LEAST 3 TIMES?!?!?! Thats so terrible! He absolutely deserved to die, a whole 3 times. JFC dude...


I used the word disrespected to describe bullying in general, notice how I didn't actually go into details of what actually took place. I really do believe it's karma what happened to him. I'm only 1 out of many this guy bullied. Let me just give you an example of something he did to someone. It wasn't as bad as mine but still. He did this to my friend's friend in junior high who I knew since elementary school. He took his violin and attacked him with it and then broke it after school one day outside for no reason. I heard the guy even got hit on the head at one point. Another time he took a biology's teacher purse with her IDs in it and flushed them in the toilet. Man, that's nothing, he did way more than this to many people. It's not a coincidence he died this way. It's karma. This fool got what he deserved.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Because that is so worthy of a painful death, where his family suffers from it too right? Again, JFC dude...


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> Because that is so worthy of a painful death, where his family suffers from it too right? Again, JFC dude...


you're making it sound like his family is innocent. his brother was the same way, actually one of them witnessed me getting bullied by him and was smiling--- no lie. I remember that day clearly. Now who is smiling?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, he SMILED?!??!?!?!? Better sentence him to death too!


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> Oh, he SMILED?!??!?!?!? Better sentence him to death too!


nobody said that, all I said is who is smiling now. when you add up all of the bad stuff the guy who died did, you will see that it was karma why he died the way he died.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You said he was the same way as his brother, which you were glad was dead. You do realise people can change right? Actually, you probably don't. But now he doesn't have the chance to make up for the things he did.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> You said he was the same way as his brother, which you were glad was dead. You do realise people can change right? Actually, you probably don't. But now he doesn't have the chance to make up for the things he did.


I already posted that my friend saw him years after high school and said he was the same way. Even a sudden change of heart that lasts a short time doesn't mean anything.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Still in your 20's yeah? I'm pretty sure humans generally live for longer than a few years after high school. There was potentially a half century of maturing that could have happened. But hey, anyone that does something bad deserves death, right? I mean, it's not like there is a place where people who commit crimes go to for punishment.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> Still in your 20's yeah? I'm pretty sure humans generally live for longer than a few years after high school. There was potentially a half century of maturing that could have happened. But hey, anyone that does something bad deserves death, right? I mean, it's not like there is a place where people who commit crimes go to for punishment.


something bad? LOL. Many stupid sh*t this guy did to innocent people for no reason. man, who cares, the guy is dead. I am happy and so are many other people. you want to defend bullies? become a lawyer and defend them in court. I don't care.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Did you not just read that I said there was a place for them, which is prison? But hey, I'm defending them.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> Did you not just read that I said there was a place for them, which is prison? But hey, I'm defending them.


it doesn't work that way every time, many go unpunished, I never even heard of this guy going to jail or prison for the crimes he committed, if he did and then was released and still continued to do what he did then I guess he didn't learn a lesson. I never got an apology from this fool, all I got was a smirk a few years after high school when I saw him at the laundry mat. now who is smiling? that's how I see it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

So how does that mean he deserved to die? If he didn't learn his lesson the first time, IF he even went to prison, put him in again for a longer period of time. How is death an equal punishment for bullying? You seem to think I condone bullies and bullying in general, which is far from the truth. I just know that people can change their views and feel remorse later in life. I know I'm a much different person from the kid I was in high school. Why is it so hard for you to believe that its possible? Have you not changed at all?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> So how does that mean he deserved to die? If he didn't learn his lesson the first time, IF he even went to prison, put him in again for a longer period of time. How is death an equal punishment for bullying? You seem to think I condone bullies and bullying in general, which is far from the truth. I just know that people can change their views and feel remorse later in life. I know I'm a much different person from the kid I was in high school. Why is it so hard for you to believe that its possible? Have you not changed at all?


if he changed at the end then good for him. I didn't see it though so it means nothing to me.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

But his death is a cause for celebration, even if he did change in the end. That is disgusting.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> But his death is a cause for celebration, even if he did change in the end. That is disgusting.


all I know is I was bullied by him at least 3 times, he died and I am happy, it's not like I actually really celebrated by throwing a party or something, and there is no evidence or proof he changed so that's just you trying to create something positive about someone you didn't even know in real life, the end. Only God knows if he really changed. God will determine if he will go to heaven or hell, not me. Me forgiving someone or not doesn't change God's judgement.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

No, its just you being extremely bitter and not objective about it.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> No, its just you being extremely bitter and not objective about it.


Only God knows if he really changed. God will determine if he will go to heaven or hell, not me. Me forgiving someone or not doesn't change God's judgement. He will either reward or punish someone after their death for what they've done in life. I have nothing to do with it.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You're right. It doesn't matter what you think, or I what I think. But he still a chance he could have changed and that was taken from him unnaturally. Not that I believe in all that karma or afterlife, but he could have potentially at least tried to make it up to the people he's hurt. Or would you have no interest at all in that if he was genuinely sorry and tried to make it up to you? You aren't that closed minded are you?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> You're right. It doesn't matter what you think, or I what I think. But he still a chance he could have changed and that was taken from him unnaturally. Not that I believe in all that karma or afterlife, but he could have potentially at least tried to make it up to the people he's hurt. Or would you have no interest at all in that if he was genuinely sorry and tried to make it up to you? You aren't that closed minded are you?


if he apologized to me and really did change, a real apology like he really meant it then I would say okay, I'll forgive him and wish him well in life, but I never got that, instead I got a stupid smirk on his face.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Because his life got cut short, now he can't do that. And you're glad.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't like hating people just to hate. Some guy at my church told me to my face once when we were alone that nobody liked me and some other crap which really messed up my self esteem, It really changed how I saw people since that day on, for real. I believed what he told me. just how he said it and the fact it was coming from him--- I grew up in that church as a kid and was cool with his brother, but for some reason this guy didn't like me, even last time I saw him I heard him talking crap about me to someone sitting next to me, he tried to add me on FB, I denied it, he never apologized, it's probably not even in his mind, he probably doesn't even think about it, like it didn't happen since he has a social life, well I do, it sucks it has to be like this way, I never asked for it, actually I never did anything to him, I'm waiting for the day he apologizes, he's my same nationality and we grew up in the same church so its very personal for me, I don't know why he is the way he is with me even though he only said it to my face only once, the other times he would send his brother to tell me all the crap he said about me, and later on I actually heard it from him telling someone next to me negative stuff, only 1 time he said it to my face, until then I don't want anything to do with this guy, if he apologized then I would forgive him automatically because I think it's pointless for him to have hatred for me for nothing really, do I want him to die? No. Because it was only talking.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

Nope, in fact I would hope their deaths were long and painful.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

you can't show any weakness to these kinds of people or they will take an opportunity and take advantage of you and try to humiliate you in front of people or they will use you to play psychological games with you just for their pleasure. Now that I think about it, in a way it made me smarter, it made me stronger, it has made me more hateful for certain people I don't want anything to do with, people I feel have the same characteristics as those who offended me in the past--- I don't really want anything to do with them.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

just found him on a mugshot, fool was arrested in 2010, only 1 year before he died... wow, big life changing, he went from bad to worse


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I didn't say his life changed, I said he had the potential to change.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> I didn't say his life changed, I said he had the potential to change.


lol, he had many opportunities in life, he made his choices, he paid the consequences


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

and he could have had many more. You seem sooooo sure that he couldn't change at all and should have paid with his life. lol indeed.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> and he could have had many more. You seem sooooo sure that he couldn't change at all and should have paid with his life. lol indeed.


maybe he had a change of heart after he got hit by the pickup truck, we will never know


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Maybe. And you'd still be happy about his death. This guy, lol.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> Maybe. And you'd still be happy about his death. This guy, lol.


nah, the other guy, he's the guy who made people's lives miserable, he won't be doing that anymore


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You should totally practice those Christian passages that talk about forgiveness. The bible has to be full of those.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> You should totally practice those Christian passages that talk about forgiveness. The bible has to be full of those.


how can someone forgive when they never received an apology?


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

You don't need an apology to forgive. Something about turning the other cheek.

Matthew 6: 14-15 For if you forgive men when they sin against you, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. But if you do not forgive men their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins.

Mark 11: 25-26
And when you stand praying, if you hold anything against anyone, forgive him, so that your Father in heaven may forgive you your sins.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

scooby said:


> You don't need an apology to forgive. Something about turning the other cheek.
> 
> Matthew 6: 14-15 For if you forgive men when they sin against you, your heavenly Father will also forgive you. But if you do not forgive men their sins, your Father will not forgive your sins.
> 
> ...


nobody has to forgive anyone if they don't want to


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, that's obvious.


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't grief over people who make the world a worse place than it already is.


----------



## Arkiasis (Jun 29, 2013)

always starting over said:


> Can't imagine why ANYONE would care unless they had some kind of ambiguous relationship with a bully where they maybe were "friends" at some point. Still though...


One of my worst bullies used to be a "friend" before he turned on me. The backstabbing piece of **** can rot for all I care. He's the reason I can't trust anyone anymore.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

No. I think I'd be indifferent about it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

No. I'd like to kill them myself actually.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Absolutely not.


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

No! :boogie


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm questioning how bad these bullies that everyone wants dead are. I don't know about anyone else, but people have done far worse to me than bullying. 

Some people have told me to commit suicide and if any of them died, I would honestly feel sad. They may be dumbass kids and douchebags, but they are a long way off from the kind of people who I think deserve to die.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Alas Babylon said:


> I'm questioning how bad these bullies that everyone wants dead are. I don't know about anyone else, but people have done far worse to me than bullying.
> 
> Some people have told me to commit suicide and if any of them died, I would honestly feel sad. They may be dumbass kids and douchebags, but they are a long way off from the kind of people who I think deserve to die.


some of them became criminals, were in jail or prison, what is bullying? not just verbal but physical assault. You're making it sound like it's kindergarten type bullying.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I had a few bullies in school. I let go of most of the anger when I realized it wasn't doing anything for me to dwell on it. 

Honestly, I don't think I'd care one way or another. Those people are irrelevant to me now.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ever been stabbed? It's a hell of a way to get bullied. That happened to me at 16. When he killed himself I went for fries in celebration.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I wouldn't cry nor would i dance on his grave. I don't think i'll care.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I personally don't care anymore about living,i think I arrived into this life too innocent,a warrior die's once, a coward die's many times, I'm tired off dieing, why am I not dead already....is my question..? p.s I know my spelling leaves something to b desired ...sue me or something..


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

No I wouldn't feel sorry if my family died either though **** the people who made my life harder all of them. I won't celebrate but I won't feel bad when every last one of them dies and rots.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Truthfully no


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

I used to pray to god asking he would kill my bullies back in kindergarten lol

I was a total reject by everyone in my class and they made sure all the other classes did the same, so I was bullied by pretty much 50-60 or so people. Usually coming in groups of 10 at me.

Would I feel bad? It's been a couple of years since I went to school so I don't care what happens to them.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

sanspants08 said:


> Ever been stabbed? It's a hell of a way to get bullied. That happened to me at 16. When he killed himself I went for fries in celebration.


damn, he killed himself. was it on the news? Is there a link for it? If not, how did he kill himself, what age and why?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

If you don't care then the bullying must have been not so bad.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

MobiusX said:


> damn, he killed himself. was it on the news? Is there a link for it? If not, how did he kill himself, what age and why?


We were both 16, and that was 1994. He hung himself, allegedly over the fact that he was being sent away to youth detention center for raping several neighborhood girls (and bragging about it). It's the kind of news everyone worked to cover up back then. There's a lot more to the terrible things he did than what I'm saying here, trust me.


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

Twelve Keyz said:


> I would hope they suffered a lot too.


this.

i mean, why would i feel sorry for some monster who made my life a living hell.


----------



## Kazumichan (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't know. I'd feel a certain amount of sympathy for their family and for them as a human being... but there'd still be a tiny little part of me that thought "serves you right"...


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Depends on how much he changed since he was a bully. Some people realize they were being a dick and start being nice normal human beings. I guess from your point of view it would be hard to figure out.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

Should've used the crosswalk.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

Meh... I really couldn't care less.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

One person from high school, I would celebrate if she died. That girl (and her friends) are the reason I have such severe social anxiety. After I left high school I learned that bullies are actually insecure as well, and use others to make them feel good about themselfs. Knowing that I wasn't mad at her at the time. Until I met her walking through town one day. This was like a year after high school. She asked me why I was still alive... As in; why had I not commited suicide yet?
Just that one line made me so sad, I still remember it very well. I wouldn't mind if she dies by some HORRIBLE disease.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Cylon said:


> One person from high school, I would celebrate if she died. That girl (and her friends) are the reason I have such severe social anxiety. After I left high school I learned that bullies are actually insecure as well, and use others to make them feel good about themselfs. Knowing that I wasn't mad at her at the time. Until I met her walking through town one day. This was like a year after high school. She asked me why I was still alive... As in; why had I not commited suicide yet?
> Just that one line made me so sad, I still remember it very well. I wouldn't mind if she dies by some HORRIBLE disease.


you should watch a movie called The Final (2010), it's about high school kids getting revenge on their bullies, I found it here but if it freezes then you should watch it on amazon instant video

this part of a Nas song reminds me of the movie

Nas: " I got seven candles lit, black wallpaper, black carpet, thinking about which n*gga to target, you kill a n*gga today, he lives forever. So I plotted out smarter, there'll be no martyrs."

http://www.free-tv-video-online.me/player/nosvideo.php?id=v10qq0l4vmvh

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Marc-Do...qid=1414346849&sr=1-2&keywords=the+final+2010


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I was bullied more when I went to a white school for 2 years. Nothing physically, it was all verbal, I got called the n word a few times by some kid and I'm not even black, lol. Some other white kid would call me out a lot in front of people. But I did have 1 friend there who was nerdy like me and he was white, it didn't matter to me. I wonder what happened to him.


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Hell no


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont feel sorry if anybody dies except those i truly admire


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd feel bad with my first bully because we became good friends. The second bully I would be indifferent with.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't wish death on anyone because Karma comes back around. I've seen it in action and I seriously KNEW I was getting what I deserved in the most bold-faced copied rendition of what I had done wrong to someone else. The exact same thing happened to me and I knew I was getting my just rewards for wrongdoing. I was like, ok this sucks-I won't do that again because now I know how it feels!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I'd feel happy if anyone who's ever hurt me were to die, former bullies included. I actually glow with happiness when I hear about something really bad happening to them.

Also I think this poll should have a 3rd option. An "I would celebrate their death" option.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some years back Billy, now William, my ultimate childhood bully contacted me via Facebook.

He had come out as gay and was living in San Francisco. I found myself wishing that he got a good dose of his own medicine by meeting an angry group of skinheads who didn't care for f*gs and demonstrated their distaste by beating the crap out of them. Now that would be poetic justice.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

SummerRae said:


> Should've used the crosswalk.


is that the book on your avatar that you're currently reading? never read it but saw the movie, it was good


----------



## Swanhild (Nov 26, 2012)

My bullies back at school weren't bad enough to cause me to hate them so much and still be angry at them after all these years, so it's not like I would throw a party to celebrate their death or anything. 

I certainly wouldn't feel sad in the slightest though.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> is that the book on your avatar that you're currently reading? never read it but saw the movie, it was good


Yes.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I try to be caring, but those that make others miserable just for the hell of it just need to die.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not sure, but I have had some pretty drastic changes of heart lol. 

I remember in 10th grade a particular bearded bully and how much of a duche he was to me for a couple of days until I finally snapped (I was going full psychosis at this point). I waited until class ended and as soon as he went to the bathroom I confronted him in the pissing stall. The guy was shtting his pants to say the least but somehow after that he became really cool with me and we became good friends, saw him the other day at college. 

One minute Stephan King could write an epic gore movie with all you are imagining, the next minute you forget about it and you are really good friends.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, on the contrary, I think I would be pretty happy.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

It happened already. Sad day.


----------



## Kittie (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't think I would be particularly happy if my bully died, but that is not because I'm so kind or that I have any positive feelings for them, but only because I don't think of death as a punishment. On the other hand, I do wish them something real negative, such as a divorce, or bunkruptcy, or lonelyness. Better yet, I wish them exactly what they have done to me, but that's impossible cause we are no longer kids. There's one bully, who I feel should rather be dead, but I only feel so because I'm still sort of afraid of him (he threatened me phisically). I voted 'no'.


----------



## saturnblue (Nov 1, 2014)

Not at all surprised by the results here lmao.

I've been bullied by people a bit. One girl in particular but I later learned she was struggling with problems of her own back home so I don't feel angry with her anymore.

I voted yes only because the biggest bully in my life was my ex boyfriend who threatened me with a knife. He was horrible and never apologized for the way he treated me. Let him burn! :evil


----------



## saturnblue (Nov 1, 2014)

*voted no.

oop


----------

